# Router template



## bostonwindows (Jul 7, 2013)

Today while using my router table, I was making wooden toys for Christmas i usually make early about 10
Of them and have always used my scroll saw- this year a made a template and bought a template router bit for the table to make things faster..
wow I tried it three times and almost took my hand off, never used one before is there something I am doing wrong? Split the wood and sent it 2 feet across the room..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I wouldn't use a guide bushing ...*

First off, I would use a flush trim bit with a ball bearing roller the same as the cutter diameter.

Second, small shapes and table routers don't play well together without a jig to hold them:









The jig can be the template OR it can be used to just secure the workpiece safely. Feed direction is critical since it will propel the workpiece if it's the same as the cutter rotation.

How about a pix of your setup and the show the size of the shapes you are cutting...?


----------



## bostonwindows (Jul 7, 2013)

I did use a trim bit with a bearing on t he top, it's 1/2" but your correct it is a small piece it's about 4" long.. I will send pictures..


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry, I can't help but I do feeel for ya.

I ran into a similar situation while routing a bread serving board. It was only 1/2 inch thick, but made from hard maple with a couple of walnut strips glued into the panel.

I ruined a couple of them and finally gave up on the router. Even though I had rough cut the outline on the band saw, it would tear out a section when the cutter got to the cross grain section of the work piece. I thought the first time was a fluke, but the second one told me to stop. These were also Christmas presents and I had six total.

I finally resorted to cutting close with the band saw and used the oscillating spindle sander to sneak up on the line. That took a lot more time than routing.  :thumbdown:

Note: The router bit was a new Freud bit and I was following a pattern also.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

bostonwindows30 said:


> I did use a trim bit with a bearing on t he top, it's 1/2" but your correct it is a small piece it's about 4" long.. I will send pictures..


If it is 4" long make up a jig to hold it, that is just too small to do without one.

See WoodNthings post above.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think the router is a very underestimated tool when it comes to safety / injury. Last year, while I was rounding over some oak, a piece slipped out of my hand and put a large dent in the washing machine. Scared the crap out of me, but it gave me a better appreciation of the force / danger that's usually not readily appreciated from a router like it is from a table saw/band saw, etc.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Today while using my router table, I was making wooden toys for Christmas i usually make early about 10
> Of them and have always used my scroll saw- this year a made a template and bought a template router bit for the table to make things faster..
> wow I tried it three times and almost took my hand off, never used one before is there something I am doing wrong? Split the wood and sent it 2 feet across the room..


1st question...Was the template secured to the piece being routed(screw,clamps)
2nd question...Did you try and take too much off with the teplate router bit.
3rd question... was the template and work piece secured to the table?

I use router template bits on a daily bases and there all kinds of was to screw up:yes:


----------

